# Perfect conditions



## Shub (Mar 8, 2009)

i used to have a Betta splendens (Siamese Fighter) and kept it in with my other fish. it was okay but it did eat a few of my neons.

Im going to get them again but I've forgotten what temperature they need to live in or can they live in room temperature like my white clouds?

please reply.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

they like temp 72-76. Room temp is fine

Hope this helps


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually betta splendens like warmer water... they can survive at 72 degrees; but they prefer it closer to 78-80.they live at room temp because they are forced to by dumb humans.
unfortunately; you cannot create "perfect conditions" for fish... unless you are god.. just do the best you can to provide your fish with decent living conditions and a good diet and they will give you enjoyment for many years...


----------



## Shub (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks that helps alot


----------

